

Collaborative Applicant Management with Startuply - LukeG
http://startuply.com/Blog/?p=22

======
Alex3917
I think the best way for Startuply to create value is to go through the
academic literature and identify hiring best practices from organizational
behavior and other fields. The site should then guide employers to hire using
empirically proven best practices without requiring them to understand the
theory behind the model or even realize that they are using one of these
models. Trying to apply the the methods collaborative news filtering sites to
hiring seems like a bad idea. (It sounds like you are trying to write an
applicant quality predictor or something similar, unless you are just tracking
the quality of applicants from different referral sources to optimize your
advertising dollars.) Especially in this case, where showing an evaluator the
judgments of previous evaluators creates an information cascade, which
Surowiecki writes about in the Wisdom of Crowds.

~~~
lacker
Are there any "empirically proven best practices" for hiring? In the end it
comes down to a personal decision more than any statistical resume analysis
can give you.

~~~
Alex3917
I meant more like how does the richness of the interviewing medium affect the
hiring outcome. For example, should interviews be conducted on the phone, in
person, or via IM? I've read that most hiring decisions are made within a
minute of first seeing the person, so the medium in which interviews are
conducted almost certainly makes a difference. But how? Similarly, which
yields better decisions, group interviews or interviews with multiple
individuals?

Even though Startuply is upstream of the interviewing phase, the types of
collaboration features they choose to implement can potentially affect the way
the resumes are evaluated. I'm not sure how much research there is in this
area, but it seems like something the company could potentially use to their
advantage.

------
joshwa
I'm assuming this _doesn't_ mean that my resume is now publicly accessible on
Scribd, right?

~~~
LukeG
Wait you didn't want it out there? Sht.

Ha no, your resume is not available - everything we upload to Scribd is
private.

------
qhoxie
I think the interface is very aesthetically pleasing, and everything that I
have used thus far seems to be quite intuitive. One issue worth looking at
(not a priority) is that size of all the components you load, as the landing
with all the market, js, and css is rather heavy.

------
morbidkk
what I would love to see is nice recommendation engine in the background which
would notify all the job seekers and startup employers to get what they want.

It has to be accommodating enough to return varying results depending on the
interest of the technology,location etc.

It is there in some of the existing job portals but some unique ways

1.which would be more effective even in case of huge data set.

2.To arouse interest in people who are registered there but not actively
seeking jobs.

3.where people would like to get co-founders/collaborators.

I know it is easy to think but hard to implement and that too within fixed
scope of time and motivation :)

Let me know your thoughts on this

------
j2d2
This site is blocked by my companies firewall. It appears you've got yourself
on some lists for "Spam Urls". I'm not sure what that reason actually means,
but I know my employer buys the list of sites to block from some third party.

~~~
LukeG
Thanks for letting us know - we're looking into this now.

------
babul
This reminds me of <http://www.razume.com>

------
LukeG
Let us know what you think! Your feedback is critical for us.

